# Low sperm motility due to high viscocity and long liquefaction time



## LizzyRose

As the title says, my DH has some sperm problems which is causing lots of distress for both of us. The count is good but unfortunately the viscosity is quite high and the sperm are not able to move rapidly. Has anyone had this similar situation and conceived naturally? Any tips or advice in reducing viscosity would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Zeri

Hmmm...I don't have any advice, unfortunately, but it's interesting how this can differ among men. My ex-husband's semen was always thick, almost ball-like. I didn't think much about it at the time but it strikes me now that that would be been a problem with. My now husband's semen is very liquid...which I guess it good, but I think is sperm count is low, though. 

Does your OH drink a lot of water? I think there are things he can take to make it more liquid. I'm pretty sure I read that somewhere. Have you tried googling it?


----------



## notrustyyet

My husband had high viscosity with his first semen analysis. I made him take Mucinex, the plain/no DM one which lasts 12 hrs for the week around my ovulation. It's Guaifenesin that thins mucus....I read about it in either the TCM books Making Babies or The Infertility Cure, (both of which I highly recommend BTW, re-red those a lot all my TTC months)


----------



## LizzyRose

Thanks for the advice ladies. Notrustyyet, how much mucinex should he take? Thanks


----------



## LittleYoungie

Hi LizzyRose (And All) I read your posts with interest as my DH and I are dealing with similar issues. TTC for 4 cycles. High viscosity on 3 x SA. LizzyRose - I am just wondering if you have had any success to date? I am about to start DH on cough mixture.


----------



## pushmug7

hey there , i know its a really old thread but my dh is having the same issue and i was wondering if any one had success with mucinex.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I've read that taking vitamin C can help. It's also a good antioxidant.


----------



## pushmug7

he takes :
vit c 1000
folic 5mgs
vit e 400 (natural )
zinc 30
bisolvon forte (like guaifensen) 3 times daily

any other suggestions for viscosity and liquefaction time ????


----------



## ladders

.


----------



## pushmug7

hey there ,
its been 6 months since he had thick semen, he had a cold with a fever and BAM it never returned to normal consistancy again... im just praying it will change by time.. he took everything from vit c to clomid for 2 months and nothing changed his consistency ... im so disappointed but just have to wait and see.
before he had the high fever he had higher vol and more watery semen , hes on N acytel cystein and mucinex.


----------



## ladders

.


----------

